# Wrapping fingers



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

This may be a dumb question,but why do some guitarists have tape or whatever wrapped around their picking hand fingers?


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

ya - good question - I notice Kirk Hemet does that....I really don't know why - I haven't noticed any finger picking in his performances either so it can't be a blister avoidance thing


----------



## icronic (Jul 31, 2006)

I read an interview with Hammet where he explained that he always taped his fingers to stop the strings from cutting his fingers. So I'm assuming he scrapes them on the strings when he starts playing hard.


----------



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

One of the guys in Slipknot does it too. I'm thinkin' they should lay off the personal lubricants and toughen their hands up.


----------

